# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از انسانی به نرم افزار کامپیوتر برای کنکور دادن

## amirreza1375

سلام و درود.بنده سوم انسانی هستم و قصد دارم وارد پیش دانشگاهی انسانی بشم.ولی میخام کنکور برای رشته نرم افزار کامپیوتر بدهم! اگه میشه راهنمایی ام کنید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

سلام
داداش شما میتونی کنکور تجربی یا ریاضی بدی ولی از همین الان درسای مربوط به رشته ریاضی رو بخون که بعدا وقت کم نیاری

----------


## amirreza1375

> سلام داداش شما میتونی کنکور تجربی یا ریاضی بدی ولی از همین الان درسای مربوط به رشته ریاضی رو بخون که بعدا وقت کم نیاری


  یعنی میتونم بجای کنکور انسانی کنکور ریاضی بدم و وارد رشته دانشگاهی نرم افزار کامپیوتر بشم؟همچین چیزی میشه؟منظورتون همینه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> یعنی میتونم بجای کنکور انسانی کنکور ریاضی بدم و وارد رشته دانشگاهی نرم افزار کامپیوتر بشم؟همچین چیزی میشه؟منظورتون همینه؟


بله در رشته های اصلی میتونید یکی از رشته ها رو انتخاب کنید و کنکور بدید ربطی به دیپلمتون هم نداره فقط باید پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کنید بعدش میتونید برای کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کنید

----------


## آقای پرستار

رشته کامپیوتر ؟!!!!!!!!!! اشتباه بزرگی میکنی آینده نداره این رشته !!
بازم خود دانی

----------


## amirreza1375

> رشته کامپیوتر ؟!!!!!!!!!! اشتباه بزرگی میکنی آینده نداره این رشته !!
> بازم خود دانی


چرا آینده خوبی نداره؟

----------


## آقای پرستار

بازار کارش خرابه .

----------


## amirreza1375

به نظرتون چه رشته ای خوبه؟مدیریت صنعتی خوبه؟

----------


## آقای پرستار

-----حذف---

----------


## آقای پرستار

---حذف

----------


## T!G3R

سلام داداش
برای من یه ابهام وجود داره
اینکه شما از رشته ی کار و دانش میخوای بری نرم افزار-کامپیوتر یا نه از رشته ی ریاضی میخوای بری؟؟؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## amirreza1375

میشه بجای کنکور انسانی، کنکور رشته طراحی وب داد؟چون خودم انسانی هستم!

----------

